# New Here



## Melboogie

Hi all!
I'm new to Baby Bump. I'm looking forward to sharing and learning about everyone's experiences and concerns!


----------



## Melboogie

Hoping to get some answers. I found out I was pregnant in early July 2012. Unfortunately, it was an ectopic pregnancy. I was given methotrexate to end the pregnancy. I bled up until mid august and that is also when my hcg levels went down to zero. I was not getting my period, so in November my gyno put me on Provera for 10 days to induce my period. I got my period on November 16th for 6 days, and then my husband and I began to try to conceive. My period never came this month, and pregnancy tests were all negative. I spotted for a few days, but very minimal and light brown. I went to see my gyno again, and she said to give it another week, and if my period did'nt come, to take Provera again. Does one ovulate even when the period is induced? Has anybody been in a similar situation? I wish my body and periods would be normal again. I am 31 years old and feeling like I'm running out of time. I am ready to be a mom,,,, Please help.


----------



## robinator

Hi! :hi:


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

Welcome to BnB :flower:


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hello and welcome! :D


----------



## dizzy65

:hi:


----------



## angel2010

Welcome!


----------



## lil lovey

Welcome to BnB:wave:. I'm not going through the same situation as yours but I just wanted to wish you all the best:hugs:Hope you'll receive good news soon:thumbup:


----------



## x__amour

Welcome to BnB! :D


----------



## babybaker2011

Welcome!


----------



## xJG30

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g146/GemLoux/Welcome.gif


----------



## Mummy2B21

Welcome to BnB!


----------



## Zebra2023

Hello :wave:


----------

